# Canton, OH-Gorg. Male Golden at Stark



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh I hope one of the rescues can get him, he is such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Far*

So Far I haven't heard back from even one of the rescues!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I truly hope you hear something tomorrow. This boy looks super sweet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does Dirk's pull from Ohio?


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Any updates on this guy?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got a msg.*

I just got a msg. from Tracie of GRIN, they have first Hold on this Boy for Monday!!

Thanks Karen... we have first hold on this guy for Monday.
Tracie - G.R.I.N.
www.grinrescue.org


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh that is wonderful news! Thanks for updating...I will still keep praying for him too


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

I was going to call about him first thing in the morning. Is it better for me to wait until he goes to foster? I was looking to possibly adopt (I wanted to know his age and best guess at temperament and health.)


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

crh131 Here is the link to the rescue that has the hold on him. I don't think it would hurt to call the Stark County Warden Dept and let them know that you are interested too...just in case (at least they know that people are interested). But also put a call asap into GRIN http://www.grinrescue.org/ too

Let them know you are looking for more info on this boy, it may take a bit for them to get him examined, determine temperament, etc...but at least he will be safe with them - and that is by far the most important immediate need. There was just a sad post on here yesterday about 2 goldens that were euthanized eventhough the recue was trying desperately to save them.


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

SweetSoul said:


> crh131 Here is the link to the rescue that has the hold on him. I don't think it would hurt to call the Stark County Warden Dept and let them know that you are interested too...just in case (at least they know that people are interested). But also put a call asap into GRIN http://www.grinrescue.org/ too
> 
> Let them know you are looking for more info on this boy, it may take a bit for them to get him examined, determine temperament, etc...but at least he will be safe with them - and that is by far the most important immediate need. There was just a sad post on here yesterday about 2 goldens that were euthanized eventhough the recue was trying desperately to save them.


I just read that thread,..that is heartbreaking. I will call them tomorrow, thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*crh*

crh

I would call the shelter and speak to them. We just want to make sure that if you decide you don't want to adopt him, or keep him, that he isn't left in the shelter to die.

*This is what GRIN emld. me the other day*

Thanks Karen... we have first hold on this guy for Monday.
Tracie - G.R.I.N.
www.grinrescue.org


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

I called this morning and they don't have phone service on sat. I will call on monday. The main thing I am concerned with is his age and temperament.
I am not sure if they will be able to answer that though.


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

I also wanted to add, that I don't want to get in the way of the rescue. We are still researching and looking. I don't want him to risk staying in that shelter any longer than he has to.
The shelter is over 2 hrs away and my husband will have to be there to look with us. Because of the shelters hours, it could possibly be next sat. before we would get there. So if he is taken by rescue and we are still interested, I could go through them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crh*

CRH

I agree with you. Just let the rescue get him so he is safe and out of there!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Did GRIN pick him up today? Just want to make sure he gets rescued


----------

